# Tebow injured



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

The injury bug for the Florida football team has claimed  its most prolific athlete of the 2008 college football season.  According to head coach Urban Meyer  in a late press conference Thursday night, Heisman Trophy Winner Tim Tebow  has fractured a bone in his left leg.  The injury could sideline the junior quarterback for up to 9 weeks.

Tebow, the starting quarterback for the Florida Gators was hoping to be the second player to repeat as Heisman Trophy winner and  contend for a second National Title in 3 years.   Meyer said Tebow was injured in an undisclosed off the field  incident.   Sophomore quarterback, Cameron  Newton will the starter for the Gators with Freshman John Brantley as his back up.

Jeff Demps continues to show improvement and should see significant playing time.  The Gators passing attack will be hampered with Percy Harvin sidelined for the opener.  Wide receiver Justin Williams start at the safety position.  

Meyer said so far that offensive lineman Marcus Gilbert, defensive lineman Lawrence Marsh and wide receiver Carl Moore are improving ahead of schedule.  He expects them to contribute in the opening game against Hawaii. 


Dang, this sucks.  Hope he makes it back quickly....

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> The injury bug for the Florida football team has claimed  its most prolific athlete of the 2008 college football season.  According to head coach Urban Meyer  in a late press conference Thursday night, Heisman Trophy Winner Tim Tebow  has fractured a bone in his left leg.  The injury could sideline the junior quarterback for up to 9 weeks.
> 
> Tebow, the starting quarterback for the Florida Gators was hoping to be the second player to repeat as Heisman Trophy winner and  contend for a second National Title in 3 years.   Meyer said Tebow was injured in an undisclosed off the field  incident.   Sophomore quarterback, Cameron  Newton will the starter for the Gators with Freshman John Brantley as his back up.
> 
> ...



Holy crap that sucks!!  I mean that.  I hope this is a rumor.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 29, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Holy crap that sucks!!  I mean that.  I hope this is a rumor.



He was just a Micheal Vick wanna be anyway... It was just a matter of time really.... Sucks to a Gator fan...


----------



## Lthomas (Aug 29, 2008)

Dang it man.. That dose suck.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 29, 2008)

*Tebow*

Man thats hard news-i hate to see the good ones go down to like that- I wish tebow the best though-once he gets to the NFL that is-but i truely do wish him good health. GO DAWGS


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> The injury bug for the Florida football team has claimed  its most prolific athlete of the 2008 college football season.  According to head coach Urban Meyer  in a late press conference Thursday night, Heisman Trophy Winner Tim Tebow  has fractured a bone in his left leg.  The injury could sideline the junior quarterback for up to 9 weeks.
> 
> Tebow, the starting quarterback for the Florida Gators was hoping to be the second player to repeat as Heisman Trophy winner and  contend for a second National Title in 3 years.   Meyer said Tebow was injured in an undisclosed off the field  incident.   Sophomore quarterback, Cameron  Newton will the starter for the Gators with Freshman John Brantley as his back up.
> 
> ...



You guys are too funny


----------



## duckbill (Aug 29, 2008)

HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
Strange how I have not heard this.  Until confirmation, I'm going to say that Ole Red is trying to mess with us Gator brethren.
9 weeks huh?  That would put it right around the big game in Jacksonville.  I smell something brewing  .


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 29, 2008)

duckbill said:


> HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
> Strange how I have not heard this.  Until confirmation, I'm going to say that Ole Red is trying to mess with us Gator brethren.
> 9 weeks huh?  That would put it right around the big game in Jacksonville.  I smell something brewing  .



Don't worry duckbill  I think the term is called "grasping at straws"


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Aug 29, 2008)

That sucks if it is true, now when we for sure stomp Florida, they will say it was b/c Teblow was hurt.

In all seriousness, hope it ain't true


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 29, 2008)

Man this sucks.  He is/was my college fantasy quarterback.  Just another "luck of the Dawg" AGAIN!!!!  It's okay they'll still lose 2-3 anyway.  

Oh well, hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't find anything in the news about this, is Ole Red yanking some chains?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe he will still be on the sideline kissing the players as they come off the field.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 29, 2008)

*Tech*

We will still beat  the Gaytors - doesn't matter if Tebow is injured or not-we proved that last year.


----------



## Buck (Aug 29, 2008)

Heard the same thing on the radio this morning.  That’s a tough loss for our Gator brethren...


----------



## CanamGator (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> Im calling Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on this. I can not find it on any media outlet.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 29, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I can't find anything in the news about this, is Ole Red yanking some chains?



Red a yanker?  nawwwww!

A Yankee...?  Maybe...


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

irishleprechaun said:


> Red a yanker?  nawwwww!
> 
> A Yankee...?  Maybe...



Niether.....Scout nor Rivals has updated their sites....From what I heard, that info was NOT supposed to be let out...As soon as the article came out, it disappeared last night....My wife's cousin is a trainer for the Gaytors and she was the one that told us...I think Urban is going to be on ESPN today around 2 to break the bad news...I hate it for the Gators...If he recovers, maybe the excuse this year will be Tebow's hurt leg.


Red


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 29, 2008)

That sucks...... for the gators anyways.....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 29, 2008)

The biggest gator fan at work was looking like his puppy got run over.I asked what was going on and he said the same thing about tebow.


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 29, 2008)

I know this for a fact-the Dawgs do not need to even worry about Tebow right now-they need to be focused on Georgia Southern and i'm sure Coach has them ready-i'm sure he doesn't even want his players even mentioning Tebow right now or anytime between now and when the Dawgs play the Gators. During Gator week is when they will be talking about Tebow and the Gators.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Red,
 obviously something has happened in Gator town with all the buzz this morning, but i can't find anything about how he got injured. care to share?


----------



## hambone44 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Maybe he will still be on the sideline kissing the players as they come off the field.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Red,
> obviously something has happened in Gator town with all the buzz this morning, but i can't find anything about how he got injured. care to share?



All my wife's cousin new was it was an off the field inccident.  Maybe he and his roommate were getting a little....ummm "rough" with each other....


Red


----------



## 10point (Aug 29, 2008)

*not a chance*

 somebody would have leaked it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> All my wife's cousin new was it was an off the field inccident.  Maybe he and his roommate were getting a little....ummm "rough" with each other....
> 
> 
> Red



Sound beliveable to me.....


----------



## Jranger (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> All my wife's cousin new was it was an off the field inccident.  Maybe he and his roommate were getting a little....ummm "rough" with each other....
> 
> 
> Red



Sounds about right for them Gainesville fellas...


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't think there is any truth to the story.


----------



## Buck (Aug 29, 2008)

10point said:


> somebody would have leaked it.



Red already did...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 29, 2008)

I hear it is a stress fracture brought on because he couldnt find his practice lip gloss.


----------



## wcg2 (Aug 29, 2008)

I heard he was roughing around with his roomate and got his leg tangled in his roomies jean shorts!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2008)

I heard he was in a karate tournament and Sensai told Johnny to sweep the leg...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 29, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I heard he was in a karate tournament and Sensai told Johnny to sweep the leg...



i thought joiner was overheard saying to put him in a body bag.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 29, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I heard he was in a karate tournament and Sensai told Johnny to sweep the leg...




Tim "Daniel" Tebow


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I heard he was in a karate tournament and Sensai told Johnny to sweep the leg...



 Sensai Little Hitler told him that defeat doesn't exist in their dojo.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 29, 2008)

Good one ole red.  I guess you are kinda HOPING he is injured.

Besides he would still play with a fracture.


----------



## Judge (Aug 29, 2008)

Can't find this anywhere else.  Anyone else find any confirmation?


----------



## Keith48 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not seeing it on any media outlets anywhere. What's up??


----------



## WickedKwik (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope he isn't hurt,  i want him to be 110% healthy, so they will not have any excuses!!! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't believe Urban Meyer and UF are keeping this covered up....I guess we'll see tomorrow.

Red


----------



## kevina (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I can't believe Urban Meyer and UF are keeping this covered up....I guess we'll see tomorrow.
> 
> Red



Red, this was terrible news for UF. I have not seen it on-line, but a co-worker of mine has been talking about it.


----------



## Buck (Aug 29, 2008)

kevina said:


> Red, this was terrible news for UF. I have not seen it on-line, but a co-worker of mine has been talking about it.




It's all the news around these parts...


----------



## SouthernAngler (Aug 29, 2008)

this is kinda like the bigfoot conspiracy!!! perhaps, maybe


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I can't believe Urban Meyer and UF are keeping this covered up....I guess we'll see tomorrow.
> 
> Red




you've out done yourself on this one Red look at all the gullible posters on this site


----------



## kevina (Aug 29, 2008)

chadair said:


> you've out done yourself on this one Red look at all the gullible posters on this site



who is the back up QB at UF?


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2008)

kevina said:


> who is the back up QB at UF?



John Brantley and Cam Newton


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

chadair said:


> John Brantley and Cam Newton



Other way around according to Scout.com.  Is there anything in the FLA papers yet?

Red


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 29, 2008)

This will be all over gameday in the morning those spooners will be crying for about 3 seconds then Beanie will be their man and T-Boz will be cast aside just like yesterdays paper.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 29, 2008)

The Gators could beat Georgia with Brantley as the starting QB so there is no worries. Even thow I dont think this rumor is true.


----------



## kevina (Aug 29, 2008)

did you all see the story on ESPN?















I have not either


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 29, 2008)

ACguy said:


> The Gators could beat Georgia with Brantley as the starting QB so there is no worries. Even thow I dont think this rumor is true.



You really shouldn't smoke crack and post.  It makes you look silly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2008)

ACguy said:


> The Gators could beat Georgia with Brantley as the starting QB so there is no worries. Even thow I dont think this rumor is true.



  Oh man you are funny!!  Yall could beat us with Brantley?  Really?  Ok.  I guess you aren't part of the "The only reason Georgia beat us was because of Tebow's shoulder" crowd.  I mean because if you are you can't have it both ways you know.  So yall could beat us Brantley.  See because to me it just makes sense that if that were true and Tebow was so hurt that he kept yall from winning yall would have started Brantley instead of Tebow.  And if you're right and Little Hitler couldn't figure that out then what do yall need him for?  I guess you should be the coach instead.  If this is indicative of how much you know then you've got my vote to replace Little Hitler effective imediately.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ACguy (Aug 29, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh man you are funny!!  Yall could beat us with Brantley?  Really?  Ok.  I guess you aren't part of the "The only reason Georgia beat us was because of Tebow's shoulder" crowd.  I mean because if you are you can't have it both ways you know.  So yall could beat us Brantley.  See because to me it just makes sense that if that were true and Tebow was so hurt that he kept yall from winning yall would have started Brantley instead of Tebow.  And if you're right and Little Hitler couldn't figure that out then what do yall need him for?  I guess you should be the coach instead.  If this is indicative of how much you know then you've got my vote to replace Little Hitler effective imediately.  Go Dawgs!!




Brantley redshirted last year so he could not play in the Georgia game. Plus you dont want to put a freshman in a game against a real good team when he has never got any playing time. Stafford got owned by the Gators defense  in his first year and he was the starter  most of the year. I did not agree with Tebow playing that game but both Gator backups were Freshman last year. We will see if I am good about how good Brantley is in a few years when Tebow is gone.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 29, 2008)

And I wanted to see the dawgs whup up on him again


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2008)

ACguy said:


> Brantley redshirted last year so he could not play in the Georgia game. Plus you dont want to put a freshman in a game against a real good team when he has never got any playing time. Stafford got owned by the Gators defense  in his first year and he was the starter  most of the year. I did not agree with Tebow playing that game but both Gator backups were Freshman last year. We will see if I am good about how good Brantley is in a few years when Tebow is gone.



Well that actually made sense.  So I guess you recant on your first post?  Brantley STILL hasn't played in a college game so I'm pretty sure yall don't want to try and back up your bold proclamation about being able to beat us with him at quarterback.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 29, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> that's an intelligent statement...LOL



No less intelligent than "WE could beat Georgia with Brantley playing quarterback."


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Aug 30, 2008)

My brother in law coaches up at Buford and he just called Omar Hunter "Defensive Lineman for UF" and its True.. Plain and Simple Tebow is out of the running for the Heisman. Sorry boys.. It was an off the field happening.. They will release to the press tomorrow on game day..


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 30, 2008)

My third cousins 4th grade teacher has a great aunt who's neice works at the hospital in Gainesville.  She said her neice said she knows the janitor who was taking out the trash in the emergency room when they broke the news to Tebow.  They said he cried almost as bad as he did against UGA.  Percy Harvin was there and Mickey (that's the Janitor) said that Timmy asked Percy to tickle his arm with his fingernails (which he recently had done at the *******ia nail salon) and sing "You're the one that I want" (Grease Soundtrack).  Mickey said it was quite an emotional scene as Timmy curled up in a little ball and Percy gently rocked him.  He said he was going to write a screenplay titled "Broke Foot Gaytor" and sell the rights to hollywood.  Touching.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Aug 30, 2008)

Yep thats the same story I heard too from my Brother In Law..  Wellllllllllllll hes not exactly my brother in law.. He's my friends babys daddy who after going on springer is actually the babys daddy mommas mom/dad..  Broke Back Gator....


----------



## sleeze (Aug 30, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> No less intelligent than "WE could beat Georgia with Brantley playing quarterback."


 
While Newton and Brantley is not Tebow............ Who is?...........These guys are very talented. ...........

BTW.  Brantley has the MOST accurate arm out of Newton and Tebow.  So we are in good hands when Tebow Leaves for the NFL.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

Since this is a thread about the Gators (the #1 favorite subject of UGAy fans ), and it's in dire need of a change of direction, I'll tell you right now that I think DE Carlos Dunlap is going to have a breakout year. He's bulked up to 6-7 290 and if he retains his quickness I believe he has the potential to be another Kearse or Julius Peppers type force! 
While Hawaii isn't what they were, or nearly as tough as Ga. Southern, they should provide enough of a contest to see what improvements our DL has made since last season. Now all we need is the secondary to elevate their play from last year and and things will be lookin good for the GatorNation.


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Since this is a thread about the Gators (the #1 favorite subject of UGAy fans ), and it's in dire need of a change of direction, I'll tell you right now that I think DE Carlos Dunlap is going to have a breakout year. He's bulked up to 6-7 290 and if he retains his quickness I believe he has the potential to be another Kearse or Julius Peppers type force!
> While Hawaii isn't what they were, or nearly as tough as Ga. Southern, they should provide enough of a contest to see what improvements our DL has made since last season. Now all we need is the secondary to elevate their play from last year and and things will be lookin good for the GatorNation.



Carlos is going to bust a lot of bubbles this year.
I'm expecting a lot out of Hunter too.
and the defensesive backs WILL be much better then last year, even with all the injuries. I belive the D can be as good as the 06 defense.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> Carlos is going to bust a lot of bubbles this year.
> I'm expecting a lot out of Hunter too.
> and the defensesive backs WILL be much better then last year, even with all the injuries. I belive the D can be as good as the 06 defense.



Let's hope so...

We'll find out next week for sure. Miami is looking ALOT better this year!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 30, 2008)

bullgator said:


> DE Carlos Dunlap is going to have a breakout year. He's bulked up to 6-7 290 and if he retains his quickness I believe he has the potential to be another Kearse or Julius Peppers type force!
> :



that is scary....hopefully he has lost that quickness, or there are going to be a lot of qb's on their back.


----------



## Sandman619 (Aug 30, 2008)

chadair said:


> Carlos is going to bust a lot of bubbles this year.
> I'm expecting a lot out of Hunter too.
> and the defensesive backs WILL be much better then last year, even with all the injuries. I belive the D can be as good as the 06 defense.



i really dont know how much you can count on Hunter this season He has missed alot of practice with a bad back. Maybe he can get it going though who knows?. But you are dead on about Carlos he is a BEAST!!


----------



## jdgator (Aug 30, 2008)

I gues Tebow wasn't hurt after all...


----------



## GAX (Aug 30, 2008)

jdgator said:


> I guess Tebow wasn't hurt after all...




Yeah, He played hurt, according to Red.  Just think how they'll play when he gets 100%.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I guess you saw your wonder child playing on Saturday.  He wasn't hurt... Now tell me and be honest, how many Friday mornings did I put a damper on?

Red


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Well, I guess you saw your wonder child playing on Saturday. He wasn't hurt... Now tell me and be honest, how many Friday mornings did I put a damper on?
> 
> Red


 
Several I'm sure


----------



## ysbulldawg (Sep 1, 2008)

this is a hoax


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tebow Injured*

I was out of town all weekend and just now saw this. Perhaps someone can explain to me why the perpetrator (for all you dawgs that means the person who committed the fraud) isn't barred from this site?? Don't hand me the nonsense about just pullin somebody's leg. It was a mean-spirited LIE. How would ya'll react if we had done the same about Matthew Stafford ( i don't expect any truthful answers) Why can't you just appreciate Tim Tebow for the great young man that he is??? If these were professional athletes then the no-holds-barred approach is expected but these are KIDS. It is one thing to be a fan of your team but there is no excuse for this.


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2008)

CrackerBoyd said:


> I was out of town all weekend and just now saw this. Perhaps someone can explain to me why the perpetrator (for all you dawgs that means the person who committed the fraud) isn't barred from this site?? Don't hand me the nonsense about just pullin somebody's leg. It was a mean-spirited LIE. How would ya'll react if we had done the same about Matthew Stafford ( i don't expect any truthful answers) Why can't you just appreciate Tim Tebow for the great young man that he is??? If these were professional athletes then the no-holds-barred approach is expected but these are KIDS. It is one thing to be a fan of your team but there is no excuse for this.




lighten up Frances

 Ol Red did it all in fun. this was not belittling Tebow in anyway I thought it was funny because of how many guulible people on this site


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Well, I guess you saw your wonder child playing on Saturday.  He wasn't hurt... Now tell me and be honest, how many Friday mornings did I put a damper on?
> 
> Red





CrackerBoyd said:


> I was out of town all weekend and just now saw this. Perhaps someone can explain to me why the perpetrator (for all you dawgs that means the person who committed the fraud) isn't barred from this site?? Don't hand me the nonsense about just pullin somebody's leg. It was a mean-spirited LIE. How would ya'll react if we had done the same about Matthew Stafford ( i don't expect any truthful answers) Why can't you just appreciate Tim Tebow for the great young man that he is??? If these were professional athletes then the no-holds-barred approach is expected but these are KIDS. It is one thing to be a fan of your team but there is no excuse for this.




Looks like there was at least 1!!  Grow up whiney pants, it was all in fun.  GO DAWGS!!!!!!!
Red


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2008)

Frances

Red you had me going and Im a Ga fan


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tebow Injured*

obviously reading is not a skill you have mastered. Calling me a name... that's very grown up. i stand by my comments. it wasn't funny when you sent it in and it isn't funny now.. even though you were just "joshin".


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2008)

CrackerBoyd said:


> obviously reading is not a skill you have mastered. Calling me a name... that's very grown up. i stand by my comments. it wasn't funny when you sent it in and it isn't funny now.. even though you were just "joshin".



Hey man I know I'm not going to change your mind about this but somebody DID do something similar about Knowshon back during the summer.  A member of this forum started a big contoversy (or tried to, none of us believed it) about Richt being mad with Knowshon and saying that he had been suspended from the team.   Big deal.  Red was joking and it wasn't like he was trashing Tebow by starting some rumor about his character or something.  I know you feel the way that you feel about this but none of the Gators seem to care.  It was a joke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry Ol Red,
But SOME sort of punishment is in order. How about after eating oysters I beat the Browning tattoo off of you with a Broomstick that has 2 rolls of Toilet paper and a full box of Tide detergent? it hurts a lot more than you'd think! OR another photo-shoppe adventure for Red?
What say you, Woodyites?


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tebow Injured*

You are right that you are not going to change my mind. I just don't believe anybody has to stoop to the level that your friend did. As far as someone starting a rumor that Richt & Moreno aren't getting along, pales in comparison. As i asked in my initial response, change the name to Stafford and i think your view point in this discussion changes greatly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2008)

CrackerBoyd said:


> You are right that you are not going to change my mind. I just don't believe anybody has to stoop to the level that your friend did. As far as someone starting a rumor that Richt & Moreno aren't getting along, pales in comparison. As i asked in my initial response, change the name to Stafford and i think your view point in this discussion changes greatly.



Sorry man but I just wouldn't be making the deal out of it that you are.  Especially if it was one of the Gators on this forum because most of them are good guys and we mess with each other all the time.  I didn't look to see how long you have been on this forum and I don't know how much you post but that's the thing, we post alot and are all friends.  We know each other and we mess with each other alot.  We root for different teams but we are all friends and if Tebow was actually hurt none of us Dawgs would think it was funny.  I think maybe you just don't quite understand the nature of this bunch.  No I wouldn't be raising a ruckus if  they had done this to us.  But I would get them back.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 1, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sorry man but I just wouldn't be making the deal out of it that you are.  Especially if it was one of the Gators on this forum because most of them are good guys and we mess with each other all the time.  I didn't look to see how long you have been on this forum and I don't know how much you post but that's the thing, we post alot and are all friends.  We know each other and we mess with each other alot.  We root for different teams but we are all friends and if Tebow was actually hurt none of us Dawgs would think it was funny.  I think maybe you just don't quite understand the nature of this bunch.  No I wouldn't be raising a ruckus if  they had done this to us.  But I would get them back.



Well said, SGD.

Cracker, Ole Red was just messing around.  We get after each other all season in good fun.  Every once in a while somebody pops in here and gets too mouthy but they don't stay long.  None of us want to see players get injured.  Let this one go, bud.


----------



## Buck (Sep 1, 2008)

You mean this was all a lie?


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 2, 2008)

Tebow played with the broken leg and my uncles brother babies daddys mom washed the superman pjs last night for him.. Geeez CrackerBoyd they don't teach sensetivity down in Florida do they?? I've never seen a man get so upset about a harmless joke.. I think it is true about Brokeback Gator coming to theaters soon.. And if Stafford broke a leg he'd play on his good one. Thats why God gave him two..


----------



## chadair (Feb 10, 2009)

bump for Ol red


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> bump for Ol red



Ah the memories.


----------



## Sandman619 (Feb 10, 2009)

The good ol red days!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 10, 2009)

Funny, I just drank a few big oranges with the S.I.D. (that's Sports Information Director) at Florida and a few other people at U.A.A. (that's University Athletic Association) and this never once came up.  Makes you wonder if the Georgia faithful is a little scared that Florida won't let the team go home early again next year, what with 3 time outs and all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 10, 2009)

kingfish said:


> Funny, I just drank a few big oranges with the S.I.D. (that's Sports Information Director) at Florida and a few other people at U.A.A. (that's University Athletic Association) and this never once came up.  Makes you wonder if the Georgia faithful is a little scared that Florida won't let the team go home early again next year, what with 3 time outs and all.



Man I hate to do this to you, I really do.......no I don't.
Check and see how old most of the posts on this thread are.  Check out when this thread was started.  It was joke from back waaaaaaaaay back.  It was brought up because the man who started it is no longer a member of this forum.  So it's awsome that you are drinking buddies with the big wigs at UF and we're all real impressed but you missed the boat by a couple of miles on this one.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man I hate to do this to you, I really do.......no I don't.
> Check and see how old most of the posts on this thread are.  Check out when this thread was started.  It was joke from back waaaaaaaaay back.  It was brought up because the man who started it is no longer a member of this forum.  So it's awsome that you are drinking buddies with the big wigs at UF and we're all real impressed but you missed the boat by a couple of miles on this one.



Easy SGD or I'll start an "Aaron Murray and Marlon Brown seen partying with Michael Phelps" thread!.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 10, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Easy SGD or I'll start an "Aaron Murray and Marlon Brown seen partying with Michael Phelps" thread!.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 10, 2009)

That's OK south ga dog, I really didn't.  I guess I kind of fibbed a little.  Sorry, couldn't help it.  Wouldn't know them if they were standing next to me.  If I wanted to impress you, I'd just show you the score from last years Fla-Ga game, and the box score.  I guess for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.   I just got mine, from you.  Thanks !!  Not only did you fall hook, line, and sinker, but you went boat, motor and trailer too.  I guess it was the boat I missed, huh ?  I'm not on here enough to know when threads start or how long they've been running and really don't care.  I just kind of stick and move when I get a few minutes.  But you have a GREAT day.  Perhaps you want to sharpen your verbal machete before you hit the next thicket.     Kingfish


----------



## GAX (Feb 10, 2009)

kingfish said:


> That's OK south ga dog, I really didn't.  I guess I kind of fibbed a little.  Sorry, couldn't help it.  Wouldn't know them if they were standing next to me.  If I wanted to impress you, I'd just show you the score from last years Fla-Ga game, and the box score.  I guess for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.   I just got mine, from you.  Thanks !!  Not only did you fall hook, line, and sinker, but you went boat, motor and trailer too.  I guess it was the boat I missed, huh ?  I'm not on here enough to know when threads start or how long they've been running and really don't care.  I just kind of stick and move when I get a few minutes.  But you have a GREAT day.  Perhaps you want to sharpen your verbal machete before you hit the next thicket.     Kingfish



Oh Lawwwd....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Maybe he will still be on the sideline kissing the players as they come off the field.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2009)

kingfish said:


> That's OK south ga dog, I really didn't.  I guess I kind of fibbed a little.  Sorry, couldn't help it.  Wouldn't know them if they were standing next to me.  If I wanted to impress you, I'd just show you the score from last years Fla-Ga game, and the box score.  I guess for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.   I just got mine, from you.  Thanks !!  Not only did you fall hook, line, and sinker, but you went boat, motor and trailer too.  I guess it was the boat I missed, huh ?  I'm not on here enough to know when threads start or how long they've been running and really don't care.  I just kind of stick and move when I get a few minutes.  But you have a GREAT day.  Perhaps you want to sharpen your verbal machete before you hit the next thicket.     Kingfish




Seriously?  Nice back peddle there Prince Minnow but I aint buying it.  You don't know when the threads are started?  The dates are on them oh brilliant one.  You just opened up your soup cooler too wide and fell in.  That's the real truth.  But hey way to back peddle man.

Yeah I figured you for the post and run, drive by type.  That's cool.  As for a verbal machette, I'm not the one who just swallowed my foot trying to be a big shot so maybe you should take your own advice.  I'm not gonna have a battle of whits with an unarmed man.  You take care little fellow.  Tell all the important people at Florida hey.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 11, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Easy SGD or I'll start an "Aaron Murray and Marlon Brown seen partying with Michael Phelps" thread!.



  We had enough of that last offseason.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 11, 2009)

kingfish said:


> That's OK south ga dog, I really didn't.  I guess I kind of fibbed a little.  Sorry, couldn't help it.  Wouldn't know them if they were standing next to me.  If I wanted to impress you, I'd just show you the score from last years Fla-Ga game, and the box score.  I guess for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.   I just got mine, from you.  Thanks !!  Not only did you fall hook, line, and sinker, but you went boat, motor and trailer too.  I guess it was the boat I missed, huh ?  I'm not on here enough to know when threads start or how long they've been running and really don't care.  I just kind of stick and move when I get a few minutes.  But you have a GREAT day.  Perhaps you want to sharpen your verbal machete before you hit the next thicket.     Kingfish





Pot.......meet my friend Kettle..........


----------



## kingfish (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, you got me.  Hey,  I took a shot.  Out of all the the things I've been called, Prince Minnow is a first.  Hats off to you.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 12, 2009)

This is what the sports forum is all about!!!


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2009)

topcat said:


>




idiot......


----------

